# What brand of automatic taping tools would you recommend?



## ChopsDad (Nov 8, 2011)

Im looking to purchase a full set of automatic taping tools. What brand or brands would you recommend that would stand the test of time and have great performance?
Thanks
~Moon


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

My set is all Blue Line. Love them.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

If you are serious, and what to have the best spend the money for Columbia...they are tough, durable, and easy to use...
But remember...you get what you pay for....want to go cheap...well....guess what...you are going to spend more money in the long run...invest once on tools....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I would say whatever you buy make sure you have a local supplier that carries parts. I've seen crews knocked out waiting for them.


----------



## ChopsDad (Nov 8, 2011)

"Invest once in tools". I couldn't agree with you more. Would you say Blueline and columbia or the leaders in automatic taping tools? What's the difference between the two? I can read the spec sheets but I'm more interested in hearing the difference from you guys who put them in your hands every day and use them.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Columbia run very smooth, easy to replace parts, and very strong.


----------



## Ralf Miranda (Jun 8, 2011)

I use all tape tech automatic taping tools but they are way overpriced! You might wanna look up different brands.


----------



## Kiwidude (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What Brand Of Automatic Taping Tools Would You Recommend?*

I have a detachable head on my blue, alot less time cleaning and knowing it is clean is worth the money.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

*Personally..*

Personally im familiar with columbia products.
I strongly reccomend them, they're strong and sturdy and operate smoothly. The rest is in your hands.
Best of luck.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

ChopsDad said:


> Im looking to purchase a full set of automatic taping tools. What brand or brands would you recommend that would stand the test of time and have great performance?
> Thanks ~Moon


The automatic tools are pretty much all a spin off from the original Ames brothers designs from the 1950's

Tapetech, Drywall Master and Columbia are very similar with only slight differences.

The BlueLine is slightly different but still good.

Brands like Goldblatt and Finish Pro (same thing) are a cheaper version with inferior parts and workmanship.

I think Columbia is your best bet. There is a good support network and they have a great product.


----------



## What If (Feb 4, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Tapetech, Drywall Master and Columbia are very similar with only slight differences.


Geez, Ms. After all we went through on the brand wars thread over at DWT. :laughing:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/automatic-taping-tools-brand-wars-columbia-tape-tech-2817/



Mudshark said:


> I think Columbia is your best bet. There is a good support network and they have a great product.[/FONT]


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

Another positive for Columbia Taping Tools is they have the best flat boxes with their Fat Boy design.

Marshaltown is now marketing their products as well. Same product with Marshaltown labelling.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Ya I have 2 sets of boxes! Fat boys kick ass!! So sweet!
And ya! I noticed that too, that Marshalltown just slapped their name on Columbia products. Whats with that?


----------



## What If (Feb 4, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And ya! I noticed that too, that Marshalltown just slapped their name on Columbia products. Whats with that?


Aaron from Columbia Tools mentioned over at DWT that Marshalltown wanted a line of auto tools that had their name on them, but didn't want to get into manufacturing of them. So they have Columbia making a set for them.

They're supposed to be the same as Columbia's 'house' brand, except for being a different blue, and having 'Marshalltown by Columbia' imprinted on them. And they're sold for a bit more than Columbia's line.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

lol just because it says Marshaltown, people are going to buy them thinking they are better than the rest.

All in all Columbia is the best in my opinion...tools are excellent quality, and easy to get and replace parts. their support is top notch as well. But this does not mean a thing if you cant tape and finish first by hand, or if you have no knowledge of how to use them and what its suppose to look like after using the tools...just my thoughts...
Not saying that people dont know how to tape...but i hear a lot of people thinking that auto tools will do the taping for them...lol ...lol looking forward to buying your tools a t a reduced price in a few months...lol


----------



## walltools (May 1, 2012)

*Best of the Best - Hardened by Columbia*

Seems that popular opinion has Columbia in the lead... With that said, now take a look at the Hardened by Columbia line from WallTools.com. 100% interchangeability with Columbia parts - 100% Columbia built - Exclusive Battle Hardened Features... Best of the Best.

*Hardened by Columbia Full Set Special*
http://www.walltools.com/columbia-taping-tools-full-set-hardened.html

*Hardened by Columbia Automatic Taper*
http://www.walltools.com/hardened-by-columbia-automatic-taper-col-htaper.html

*YouTube Videos:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQPQuwxtWW8&list=UUrd25U6IKv8yTJEO71H2EDg&index=1&feature=plcp


----------

